# wi fi in Spain



## colinkilpat (Mar 20, 2016)

We live (50%) of the time in Puerto de Mazzaron (south of Murcia) we do not need a full TV package we would simply want good wi-fi / internet.

What is the most economical way of doing this.

Appreciate the help.

Colin


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

colinkilpat said:


> We live (50%) of the time in Puerto de Mazzaron (south of Murcia) we do not need a full TV package we would simply want good wi-fi / internet.
> 
> What is the most economical way of doing this.
> 
> ...


Have you already got a telephone line installed?


----------



## colinkilpat (Mar 20, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Have you already got a telephone line installed?


No we do not have a telephone..

Thanks

Colin


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Just had wifi installed by a company called airomax. Quick,efficient. Cost, € 80 for the installation, €50 deposit and €40 for the server which is mine. Direct debit 18€ per month.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm moving near Benitachell soon and was considering the Aeromax.

What's your customer service/ speeds been like?

http://www4.aeromax.es/index.en.html


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Colin

We cant get a landline so we use a mobile internet portable hot spot. Its supplied by mas movil, they simply put a card in our smart phone and it acts as a portable hotspot, so now we have internet when out and about as well as at home - great!! The downsides are that its reliant on mobile signal, so no use at all unless you have decent signal. Cost is low, we pay about 22 euros a month for 8gb and that includes unlimited free calls within Spain. Only 8gb per month though so no good if you download lots....


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

So it's 3G/4G wifi using basically a SIM card in a router? 

I am interested in satellite wifi, which I thought Aeromax was. My mistake.

You are right an 8gb download isn't much at all, but what speeds are you managing to achieve with this set up?

You can check by using the Ookla Speedtest.


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

As nobody has replied and I use this system......
British mobile phones typically use one sim, supplied by O2, Vodafone, Tesco etc. Most phones are locked to a provider and you get an unlock code if you want to keep using your phone but change to another network.

On the continent phones are very often sold unlocked,and they may take 2 sims at a time. Such a smart phone costs from about €40. You can have 2 voice call sims e.g. one for work, another for your social life etc or 1 for voice and another for data.
Having inserted the data sim into the phone you then go into the settings and set the phone up as a password protected hotspot. This allows your other WiFi devices to have access to the data quota. At no point do you ever use a router.

The only downside to this system is that if you take your phone out with you then the other devices have lost their internet access. The plus side is that you have internet access wherever there is a phone signal. You also need to ensure you keep power in your battery.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

colinkilpat said:


> We live (50%) of the time in Puerto de Mazzaron (south of Murcia) we do not need a full TV package we would simply want good wi-fi / internet.
> 
> What is the most economical way of doing this.
> 
> ...


try either compusurf based on camposol sector B or have a word with don technico who is in the port near to the arbol roundabout next to the mini funfair.


----------

